# Fly Tying Materials



## ATW944 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the best places y'all have found to buy tying materials? I'm fairly new into tying and just trying to find some good places to get the materials from. Online, in town, etc..


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the church mouse over in fairhope has a decent selection, gulf breeze bait and tackle might have bucktails and some other things but real limited selection, bass pro is an option. Personally I like jstockards for online purchases or Deep South outfitters in Birmingham whenever I make it up that way.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

ATW944 said:


> What's the best places y'all have found to buy tying materials? I'm fairly new into tying and just trying to find some good places to get the materials from. Online, in town, etc..



I'll second that on the Church Mouse in Fairhope. Spenser Johnson is the owner and he's very accomodating. If there is something you need that they don't have he'll get it for you. Having said that, they have a pretty complete selection.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.caddisflyshop.com

and

http://www.waterswest.com

Can't beat either of their prices and they always have what I'm looking for.


----------

